# hald_enable="YES" causes Fatal trap 12



## rambetter (Aug 13, 2009)

FreeBSD 6.4 and ports builds, everything is current and up-to-date.
This is an older system (Pentium II 400 Mhz with some old hardware).

Trying to get Xorg installed, and put hald_enable="YES" which causes


```
Fatal trap 12: page fault while in kernel mode
```

when booting up.  I used the fixit CD to revert rc.conf so I can boot again.

Any ideas how to get hald to not cause this problem?


----------



## ale (Aug 13, 2009)

You should get a dump and then a backtrace.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2009)

rambetter said:
			
		

> I used the fixit CD to revert rc.conf so I can boot again.


Boot to single user mode, no need for the fixit cd


----------



## rambetter (Aug 13, 2009)

I am not wise enough to edit rc.conf from single user mode.  I need all my userland utilities to get things done.    For example I don't think vi or mount were available in single user mode, or I don't know where to find them.  I even tried using absolute paths to programs and they still said something like command not found.

As for the dump and backtrace - how do I do this?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 13, 2009)

rambetter said:
			
		

> I am not wise enough to edit rc.conf from single user mode.  I need all my userland utilities to get things done.    For example I don't think vi or mount were available in single user mode, or I don't know where to find them.  I even tried using absolute paths to programs and they still said something like command not found.


That's because if you boot in single user mode only the root (/) filesystem is mounted (read-only too).


```
fsck
mount -u /
mount -a -t ufs
```

And you're good to go.


----------

